# Frogs in water



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

I have read that if frogs spend a lot oftime in the water they may be unhealthy, my vittaus spend quite a bit of time in there little pond... is this bad? They are eating normal there posture seems normal they just seem to like the water. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

My concern would be if the water in the pond was stagnant (as in visibly foul). Sorry I can't help much more than that, but I myself am not too sure either.


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

The water is clean, it is part of a waterfall and is filtered.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

If you notice unhealthy behavior IE: not eating, Slouched down, Then you should be worried. Could just be the viv doesn't have enough humidity, your temps in the viv are to high, or they are just shedding.

-Mike-


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

sometimes they go in the water when they are to hot or dehydrated too.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Frogs will be frogs. 


No worries unless you notice something out of the ordinary.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a pond of sorts in every one of my breeding tanks and have found that all my frogs (all are Tincs) enjoy sitting in the water especially during/after breeding. I'm not sure why, but I like to think that it soothes their behinds.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Like other's have said, keep an eye out for other oddities. It's frequently a combination of symptoms that point to an issue rather than just one. 

P. vittatus live near water in the wild and mine always used to use the water feature in their tank. They were my only darts to regularly use a running water feature.

Good luck. Vittatus are great frogs. I miss mine.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the reason it is said to be a sign of an unhealthy animal is because a frogs skin is permeable and the frogs can use the water to leach toxins from its body. 

james


----------

